# Datumsformat ändern



## Serpil (11. Mai 2007)

Guten morgen,

hab ein kleines problem.
Hoffe das mir irgendjamand helfen kann. Wäre sehr dankbar.
Also folgendes.

Ich hole irgendwelche werte aus einer datei, darunter auch Datum (in form von  11.05.2007) und speichere sie in einem Array. Ich möchte sie jetzt in die Form 2007-05-11 bringen.

Hab schon eine eigene methode geschrieben. 

```
public static String makeDate(String s)
{		
	String datum = null;	
	s = s.replace(".","-");
	for(int i = 0; i < 3; i++)
	{
		String[] date = s.split("-");			
		datum = date[2] + "-" + date[1] + "-" + date[0];
		;
	}
	return datum;
}
```

möchte es aber allgemein halten mit den methoden von java.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (11. Mai 2007)

Moin!
Einfacher gehts, wenn man das SimpleDateFormat nutzt:

```
Date d = new Date();
SimpleDateFormat d1 = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy");
System.out.println(d1.format(d));
SimpleDateFormat d2 = new SimpleDateFormat("yyyy-MM-dd");
System.out.println(d2.format(d));
```

Ausgabe:


> 11.05.2007
> 2007-05-11



*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Anime-Otaku (11. Mai 2007)

Es gibt von Java schon Klassen für Datumskonventionen. Schau dir mal die API vom SimpleDateFormat an.

Verdammt da war Einer schneller^^


----------



## Serpil (11. Mai 2007)

Danke für deine Antwort. 
Aber mein problem ist dass das Datum in einem String Array gespeichert ist und ich es daraus ändern möchte.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (11. Mai 2007)

Dafür gibt es die .parse Möglichkeit ;-) , um es in ein Date Objekt erstmal zu verwandeln


----------

